# How does this work!?



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Right Im 19 and Ive got a 6n2 Polo 1.0L as my daily drive Im just under £900p/a atm for fully comp my name mods declared (not that theres many) etc etc. In a years time when I have a years no claims its going to cost a minimum of £690p/a to reinsure.

Thing is I just did a quote for same details but a MK3 Golf GTi 2.0L and its just £740!?!?!? How!? Double the engine capacity and its only £50 more!? Why is insurance on MK3 GTi's so dam cheap? I dont get it....... 

Not that im complaining mind you....i can sell the Polo for £2k in a years time easy as its mint and get a Golf for about £1.5k so monies left over for modifying it but still!

Usually I hate insurance companies but now Im not so sure....

But yeh why so cheap? They crap or something?


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Right Im 19 and Ive got a 6n2 Polo 1.0L as my daily drive Im just under £900p/a atm for fully comp my name mods declared (not that theres many) etc etc. In a years time when I have a years no claims its going to cost a minimum of £690p/a to reinsure.
> 
> Thing is I just did a quote for same details but a MK3 Golf GTi 2.0L and its just £740!?!?!? How!? Double the engine capacity and its only £50 more!? Why is insurance on MK3 GTi's so dam cheap? I dont get it.......
> 
> ...


insurance is so confusing! PITA aswell!

but...

you're right... polos are mints 

:lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

scottgm said:


> insurance is so confusing! PITA aswell!
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

When I was 23 i was looking for a Golf GTI, my mate recommended a VR6, but I thought the insurance would be stupid, but gave the insurance company a call out of interest, and the VR6 was only £20 more to insure, so then there was a VR6 sitting on the drive..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots of variables but the VW always been cheaper, the cheapest car for a woman is the polo for instance.

Heck when i started i so wanted the Celica with twin webbers etc etc that was for sale up the road but double the cost of car to insure was a no no.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I will never understand insurance, ever.

I had a group 14 car which cost me £1400, sold it and bought a group 19 car which cost £700.

I am now carless and was looking at old scooby's, found a '95 wrx import wort £2000 and they wanted £2.5k to insure it, yet if I click change car and put in a lambo gallardo with a value of £120,000 they want £1k.

Its all a bit silly


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Your all young and dangerous.......

You'll be find your insurance cheaper when your 50..... lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I just hate the fact that all insurance company's put your NCB onto a car...

It's not the cars, it's mine!

I don't sell the car with full service history and 4 NCB,

nor do I get in my sh***ty winter runabout and become a dangerous driver



Nothing but a rip off.....

:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Some companies use a different rating system for cars than the normal group 1 - 20, same for the location etc

Not a fan of insurance companies myself, I agree with Cueball and I think the driver should be insured and not the individual car like in some European countries.

Oh well


----------



## 185sport (Aug 27, 2010)

Insurance groups changed (officially) in Jan 210 from 1-20 to 1- 50.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

There's a reported 3 million road users out there without insurance.. I think soon enough it will become a thing of the past and we'll end up paying some sort of tax / personal insurance instead. 

As insurance gets more and more expensive, less and less people pay it - so it continues going on this downward spiral.

IMHO it should be a one off payment you make, if you don't use it, that's fine, your one off payment covers you until you do use it. Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Depending what you drive its cheaper to pay the fine for having no insurance, if you ever get caught.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Insurance is designed to rip you off.

If you buy a car you think will be cheap because you are young and it is a car young people drive (i.e. a Saxo), it will cost a bomb. Change that for a Rover 25 (an old persons car) it will be cheaper.

It's all about target groups. The young and wreckless drive certain vehicles. So if you are young and you have one of these vehicles, you must be wreckless too.

You are judged as a risk before a wheel is turned. but, and this is the con, there is no historical reference.

Your NCD is a bonus applied to the valued risk for a driver with no history not to the history of a driver with X years claim free driving.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Depending what you drive its cheaper to pay the fine for having no insurance, if you ever get caught.


I believe the fine is 3 points and £500 So it's no suprise that people who get quoted £2k for their £200 car decide to run the risk. :lol:

Of course, a fact often overlooked is that you're actually insuring yourself, as much as the car. If you run someone over with no insurance, you'd be in a whole load of trouble, and held personally responsible..


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Insurance is designed to rip you off.
> 
> If you buy a car you think will be cheap because you are young and it is a car young people drive (i.e. a Saxo), it will cost a bomb. Change that for a Rover 25 (an old persons car) it will be cheaper.
> 
> It's all about target groups. The young and wreckless drive certain vehicles. So if you are young and you have one of these vehicles, you must be wreckless too.


i have found this to be somewhat sadly true.....driving a certain swedish (well ford/chinese) barge does have its plus points....:lol: i have found some interesting things though with mine the C can be decided on whether its a small family car or a coupe a no one thinks of it as the same lol...some its a coupe others its a small family barge obv. the small family barge companies rating it cheaper....
insurance is one thing where age def helps lol....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Insurance is designed to rip you off.
> 
> If you buy a car you think will be cheap because you are young and it is a car young people drive (i.e. a Saxo), it will cost a bomb. Change that for a Rover 25 (an old persons car) it will be cheaper.
> 
> ...


this is too true  im 17 in northern ireland and am curently driving a 106 1.1 (its the winter car dont judge lol a 1995 mini cooper was the summer car) but insurance in my own name would be over £2000 so i have to be on my da's name.


----------

